# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Отражение начислений в регламентированном учете

## dafniya

Доброго времени суток! 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.13.219) Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК. Конфигурация для 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакция 2.0. Базовая версия (2.0.23.1)
 Подскажите пожалуйста почему у меня при автоматическом заполнении в документе: "Отражение начислений в регламентированном учете" (Учет в ЖКХ -регламентные операции - отражение начислений в регламентированном учете) программа в графе "договор контрагента" ставит один договор и не дает возможность его изменить? на основе каких данных вводится данный документ?

----------

